# First Chukar Hunt



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay, so I recently obtained a WPG pup (born July 12th) and will be taking her (Millie) out for her first actual Chukar hunt. I know where the birds are and will be bringing along one other hunter (I planned on not bringing my gun so I can pay more attention to my dog).

We have been practicing with pidgeons but haven't got her on real live chukars yet. To make it an enjoyable hunt my only goal is to get her on some chuckars and get at least one (she has been retreiving the dummies really well) so she can retreive.

What are some pitfalls I should be looking out for on this first hunt?

What other things should I do to make it enjoyable for her?

I've grown up with dogs (spaniels and a lab), but this is my small families first outing with "our hunting/family" dog and I want to make it enjoyable for me and the dog so we can have many more for years to come!

For example, what if she doesn't hold point (we have been working on this and she has done okay and I love her natural instict) but I'm a realist and realize it probably won't go as great. The book I read by Chuck Johnson, "Training the Versatile Hunting Dog" says the first round of hunts should be about fun to get them hooked, so do I take that to mean little correction in the field this fall? Sorry, first time trainer looking for some advice.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rictanica (Sep 26, 2011)

Make sure she is not sensitive to gun fire. My dog holds point in the yard on pigeons, but I have only seen him hold point on wild birds a few times in three years. I am a horrible dog trainer.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I've tried to condition her the best I can with banging pots & pans while eating/training or using the cap gun. I've shot a few times with her and she seems like she is okay with the sound, but you never know for sure.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Rule #1- Don't let her overheat. 
Limit the first few trips to early morning walks in the cool weather. Keep plenty of water on hand for her to drink. 

Rule #2- Don't hack on your dog.
Don't be calling her to you all the time. Don't punish her. Let her run and explore. She needs to learn independence. Allow her to run free without you yelling or whistling. You'll enjoy her a lot more as she gets older if you just let her run and have fun now.

You might consider buying a few chukars off of KSL and releasing a bird or two prior to leaving the truck. Then let the little gal have some success right up front. That will get her hunting for birds the first time out. Some pups think it's play time until they get a nose full of bird scent. That will bring out the genetic hunting response.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I like what BirdDogger said, however I'll add my 2 cents. I think taking a nearly 3 month old dog chukar hunting is a mistake. The dog is still super young, and chukar hunting is not an easy sport. I would personally wait till around 5 months of age, then plan on a VERY short hunt. These puppies loose interest fast. They cannot focus for a long time, and you will have expectations that will be crushed. You will likely get very pizzed that your dog isn't hunting as much as you'd like, the dog gets yelled at, whipped/shocked and you've started a downhill spiral that is hard correct. It is like trying to take an 8 year old kid on a chukar hunt. They think it is cool until the first big hill. It gets real boring, real quick. 

It sounds like your dog needs a proper intro to guns as well. While banging pots and pans is a good start, they still need time with a gun. First with something small and at a distance, then work your way up to the bigger stuff as you get closer. You do NOT want troubles with gun shyness...very hard to correct.

I know you are anxious to get the dog out and hunt like a fool, but you really need to let the puppy be a puppy. Give the dog some short easy hunts, but nothing serious until perhaps the end of the chukar season. Then next year you can really hit it hard.

Good luck with the pup.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the insight everyone.

Theekillerbee, I understand where you are coming from so it might just be my dog and I (and the wife) up in the hills going for a walk where I know a lot of chukars will be. We will work on getting her "bird happy" (i'll buy some chukars as BirdDogger suggested) and go from there. Thanks


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, I didn't buy any chukars (turns out I didn't need to) and it was a very wet/cold day. However, the pup did very well. We got 3 chukars total and found a 2 point shed. In addition she spooked two bull elk that were really low off the mountain than I would have expected them to be at this time of year (those WPG sure like finding the furry animals as much as feathers). I'll post a pic when I get a chance. She isn't gun shy at all and for her first time she did very well.

I should clarify that I probably found the birds myself as she was more interested in running around, but I love how close she works and we definetly need to work on the pointing a little bit more. But I was more worried about the gun fire and finding birds on this first time and she did great. Plus my wife and I got to go out together. Fun times indeed!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad your found some birds! I'm sure the dog had a great time.


----------

